# Hida Scan



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

I am having a HIDA scan done November 17th, was wondering if anyone had any sugestions on what to eat the day before, Im a little nervous cause I have never had one done before.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

any one have any ideas?


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I've never had a Hida scan although a gastro I recently saw mentioned it as a possibility since I have a parent and sibling with gallbladder issues though I doubt that's what I have. I also tend to D more often than C and have heard about people who never had D getting it after gallbladder removal but I suppose having this test might be worth having done once anyway, at some point, but I'm supposed to be having a colonoscopy and upper endoscope done first.I would assume that, as far as what to eat before the test, you would be given instructions, if there are any or maybe it doesn't matter what you eat. If you weren't, I definitely would call the clinic/hospital and ask to speak to your doctor's nurse. If the test isn't until November 17 then you have plenty of time to find out.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Do a "Site Search" for "Hidascan" and you will get quite a few hits for threads on Hidascans. The Search box is up above us here to the right; Directly under your user name.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

they only told me not to eat or drink anything after midnight, but thx for the answers, and I already had a colonoscapy done and the one where they put a camera down your throat to your stomach and I had a upper GI/xrays but with my mom having her gallbladder out I wanted to have it double checked they already did a ultrasound but found no stones and found the wall thickness was normal so I just wanted to make sure it works the way its supposed to.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

[quote name='wildhorses' timestamp='1329074343' post='857401']they only told me not to eat or drink anything after midnight, but thx for the answers, and I already had a colonoscapy done and the one where they put a camera down your throat to your stomach and I had a upper GI/xrays but with my mom having her gallbladder out I wanted to have it double checked they already did a ultrasound but found no stones and found the wall thickness was normal so I just wanted to make sure it works the way its supposed tohi wh...i am surprised they are doing this test because you want it "checked out" my advice is be careful....you really don't want your gallbaldder to be removed unless absolutely necessary. if there are no stones and no obvious inflammation what more proof should you need....have you had gallbladder attacks after eating a large greasy meal or the like.... and besides i am guessing you are not that old for this type of problem to be happening...sometimes ibs doesn't have a direct cause...otherwise we would all have had our gallbladders removed







. i have no medical qualifications.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

[/quote]hi wh...i am surprised they are doing this test because you want it "checked out" my advice is be careful....you really don't want your gallbaldder to be removed unless absolutely necessary. if there are no stones and no obvious inflammation what more proof should you need....have you had gallbladder attacks after eating a large greasy meal or the like.... and besides i am guessing you are not that old for this type of problem to be happening...sometimes ibs doesn't have a direct cause...otherwise we would all have had our gallbladders removed







. i have no medical qualifications.[/quote]yeah im only 18, I dont know how to tell if I had a gallbladder attack all I know is after I eat certain stuff like cheeseburgers, now spaghetti, tomato's,anything spicy, dairy products,pizza, any type of chocolate, anything greasy or cooked in grease like sausage and bacon, oatmeal,drink milk, koolaid, any type of juice, eat pudding, watermellon, cheese, apples, oranges, apple pie, any type of chips all sodas, all Icecram, i flare up, during flareups im stuck on the toilet with major D that sometimes watery, severe pain in my whole stomach it starts on the right side and works its way all the way to the other side of my stomach so then my whole stomach is in pain I cry cause it hurts so much,I get so over heated I sweat so I have to take my cloth off and put an icepack on my tummy for some odd reason if i get over heated i get worse cramps, I then take Donnatall that I was just put on to help with the cramps. My mom had her gallbladder out cause of stones but before she had her gallbladder out she had the symptoms I have now, so I just want to be double sure, also my adopted second ma said she had the same symptoms before she had hers out and she got better they both did. So hearing others I know have had these sympoms i described above I want to double check to see if thats why I have IBS, and my doctor understands where im coming from when i explained this to her so she said we could double check if i wanted to that it wouldn't hurt to get that test done.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

wildhorses said:


> yeah im only 18, I dont know how to tell if I had a gallbladder attack all I know is after I eat certain stuff like cheeseburgers, now spaghetti, tomato's,anything spicy, dairy products,pizza, any type of chocolate, anything greasy or cooked in grease like sausage and bacon, oatmeal,drink milk, koolaid, any type of juice, eat pudding, watermellon, cheese, apples, oranges, apple pie, any type of chips all sodas, all Icecram, i flare up, during flareups im stuck on the toilet with major D that sometimes watery, severe pain in my whole stomach it starts on the right side and works its way all the way to the other side of my stomach so then my whole stomach is in pain I cry cause it hurts so much,I get so over heated I sweat so I have to take my cloth off and put an icepack on my tummy for some odd reason if i get over heated i get worse cramps, I then take Donnatall that I was just put on to help with the cramps. My mom had her gallbladder out cause of stones but before she had her gallbladder out she had the symptoms I have now, so I just want to be double sure, also my adopted second ma said she had the same symptoms before she had hers out and she got better they both did. So hearing others I know have had these symptoms i described above I want to double check to see if thats why I have IBS, and my doctor understands where im coming from when i explained this to her so she said we could double check if i wanted to that it wouldn't hurt to get that test done.


also after flareups im so cold and tired, and sometimes I feel shaky and I always feel weak after a flare up, 2 or 3 times I actually threw up during a flare up.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> if there are no stones and no obvious inflammation what more proof should you need


Not all stones show on an Ultrasound.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

BQ said:


> Not all stones show on an Ultrasound.


I didnt know that thx, all I know is I want to get to the bottom of this I want to find answers, like Why did I get this I was happy and healthy then next thing u know I am having D almost everyday, missed alot of school I barley graduated,go to a doc. have tests done then the diagnose of IBS, then as the days went by and the years its been almost 3 years since i had this and i learned alot from it but I'm so frustrated too cause things I used to eat I cant anymore like for the longest time I was able to eat Spaghetti but just the other day I ate it for dinner and bam flare up what we make our sauce from is prego sauce then we mix cooked hamburg in with it then pour however much we want onto our spaghetti noodles, but for someodd reason i flared up with it, when i used to be able to eat it with no problem. I am having this test done to find out if my gallbladder could be causing it. I need answers and the answer I don't know isn't one. I'm srry if i sound rude or repeating myself.wildhorses


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I'm srry if i sound rude or repeating myself.


Not at all. No worries ....


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

BQ said:


> Not at all. No worries ....


k,thx


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

hida scan went very good now just waiting on results, which i may not get till monday


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

got the results back on my hida scan they say my test came back normal, were do I go from here?


----------

